# Trainer in Brooklyn, NY?



## AthenaClimbs (Aug 19, 2011)

Can anyone recommend a good trainer in Brooklyn, NY? Our girl is almost 6 months and we're ready to start obedience classes.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Didn't i answer this in another thread?

Did you call the woman I recommended?


----------



## chris1o4 (Aug 22, 2011)

what kind of training are you looking for ?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/training-our-puppy-basic/171411-obedience-classes-brooklyn.html There's the other post...

Anyone heard of Dog Training New York ? The Spot, dog care and dog training in NYC

http://www.biscuitsandbath.com/training.php

http://www.wagthedognyc.com/

a ton are popping up if you just do a google search...


----------



## AthenaClimbs (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks Anthony. I just wanted a few options before I commit to one trainer. I did a google search already, I just wanted to see if anyone recommended someone well knowledgeable in GSD's. 

I"m looking for obedience classes at this point to gain a better knowledge and skillset. She's reaching the adolescent stage and I won't to make sure I know how to handle her/react/correct properly if a situation comes up.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

AthenaClimbs said:


> Thanks Anthony. I just wanted a few options before I commit to one trainer. I did a google search already, I just wanted to see if anyone recommended someone well knowledgeable in GSD's.
> 
> I"m looking for obedience classes at this point to gain a better knowledge and skillset. She's reaching the adolescent stage and I won't to make sure I know how to handle her/react/correct properly if a situation comes up.


Got it.

I'm glad I was able to help in some way.


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

try getting in touch with these guys: k9key. They are the only trainers I would recommend in NY


----------

